# Copper compression stops on cpvc



## hacksawnglue (Oct 6, 2012)

Anybody have any problems using copper compression stops on cpvc? I've heard flow guard gold says its ok. But I recently used A compression stop on some off brand of cpvc from Ace hardware. 
Hopefully I won't be up all night sweating this out any knowledge would be appreciated.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

hacksawnglue said:


> Anybody have any problems using copper compression stops on cpvc? I've heard flow guard gold says its ok. But I recently used A compression stop on some off brand of cpvc from Ace hardware.
> Hopefully I won't be up all night sweating this out any knowledge would be appreciated.












I prefer to use a CPVC male adapter with an FIP stop; then when the stop is snugged onto the male adapter, glue it to the pipe.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i have had problems with cpvc and compression stops. i was on a state job and had approx 250 of them start leaking after 2 weeks. i only did it that way because a different supe from my company told the boss that this is how you make money because he did it this way. i refused and got chewed and told to do it that way. its not fun telling elderly that the water will be off all day so we can change valves and let glue dry. read the directions on the manufacturers directions. on the stops that i now carry, it says; use only cpvc cement or an all-purpose cement for solvent weld connection.do NOT use a compression stop on cpvc tubing.:no:


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

You CAN, but the tolerances are tight. If you over tighten them they weaken the pipe and will shear clean off later.

I prefer either mip adapters, or the kind that has the actual little peice of cpvc that you glue on and has the rubber gasket that gets sandwiched between.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

No, I couldn't sleep right if I did that. It's not if but when it will be a problem. Sure it might be well out of warranty but still. 

I use CPVC stops and if I run out then a male adaptor and fip stop.


----------



## hacksawnglue (Oct 6, 2012)

Looks like ill be changing these tomorrow. Thanks guys.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Around here everyone uses compression stops on CPVC. We used glue stops for a bit but we had some idiots on new houses not scrape the paint off the pipe when installing em and of course many many leaks. So we went back to compression.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

will your insurance cover you if the manufacturer says not to do it? the failure that i had was on flow guard but the valve manufacturer said it is not permitted. i dont care if it will work, is it allowed and insurable


----------



## hacksawnglue (Oct 6, 2012)

Side jobs are not covered by insurance. I think a male adaptor with an fip stop is the way to go.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Side jobs? Uh oh....just got serious.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

hacksawnglue said:


> Side jobs are not covered by insurance...


...


----------

